# Fry tank idea



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got to thinking about a spare emergency fry holding tank. I was thinking of constructing a thin frame made of plastic/ or some other water resistant material. Was thinking 6" deep X 18" long X 10" wide. After constructing the frame...I am going to line the frame in a very fine net, also happens to be very tough, fry will not fall through. So that I get adequate circulation through out the holding tank/net, I am going to attach a small 100 gph powerhead just outside the frame about 9" down in the tank, with a hose attached to the return end of the powerhead, and a peice of PVC with several holes drilled for even release into the holding net.

Let me know what you think. Will that size powerhead be enough to move the water out fast enough to circulate the water enough? Should the frame be bigger/ smaller/ deeper? Just want to know if you think it will work, or you have a better idea. I want to make this thing before my reds start breeding again. I think I have another female to breed with my male, actually I have 3 that have not bred, and am trying to prove/ see what sex they are. I know my breeders have bred every 8 days before...and I wouldn't have enough fry tanks to keep a round going every 8 days...that would take 6-8 tanks for fry to raise them to 1". Thats alot. I will most likely just get a couple more tanks, but would like to have an emergency fry tank just in case. And this way there is little to no shock seeing as how they are not actually being removed from the parent tank. yeah, I will have to syphon them into a cooler with the frame of the temp holding tank, then move the tank from the cooler back to the parent tank, but that is the only stress there would be.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

that a good idea, you buildin it ur self


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah...i am going to build it....Don't know what type material to use yet though...maybe some thick plexy strips for the frame


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

holy crap leasure,

wat do you do with all these fish? u sell em or something?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Yeah...i am going to build it....Don't know what type material to use yet though...maybe some thick plexy strips for the frame


thanks for the dia. leasure, that helps out with the visual very much...thats a good idea id say, if i was with you i could comment more on it, sorry man


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

that may work, but when I had 6 pair of angel's (they breed exactly the same as p's) I would get small 2-5 gallon jars and raise the fry in those. What you want to do is put all your jars in a cheap plastic holding area and heat that to ensure the temp is where you want it. Float each jar in the holder that goes up about half way. Get a big air pump and a 1-6 splitter and run a piece of hose to each jar. I could do this and raise up to 6 batches of fry all at that same time. Check out this pic.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

unfortunately...that would never work with P's.....you would have to do an HOURLY 90% water change on something like that...way to small....and were are the sponges for those filters? or are they just air lines and no filtration?


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea. The design is impressive. You should get a patten and market your idea.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

personally i would make it a tray that sits across the top of the whole tank... for support reasons... and then you could have 4 trays or something you can slide back and forth in the tank to get cleaning and all that done... and remove them at your breeding convenience maybe make it out of lexan or plexi? and you could simply cut a few small slits with a table saw for water to cascade out the top, and back into the parent tank... kinda like a water fall? you will have to put a piece of nylon or stocking over the slits to keep the fry in but.... maybe even a place to put a small filter from a HOB instead of slits... really it depends on what you want, and really they only need to be 4" deep, any width you prefer, and the inside width of the tank -1"... i am sure a local acrylic place could make those up no prob, or get the epoxy and do it on yer own... also you could make a spray bar across the whole back, to feed however many trays you have in the tank


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the input skunk.....I need to build these soon


----------

